# Meet Twitch!



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's Twitch.










About 3 weeks ago I was working on a sound system for a local church and this little thing had been tied to the door overnight. She was half starved to death. All skin and bones with no muscle. She had a really bad twitch (the name stuck).

No one at the church was able to take her home so they had called the pound. I knew all she needed was some TLC so instead of letting the pound take her and euthanize her after 3 days, I took her home.

Well after about a week of good meals she bounced back. Now after 3 weeks she's good as new. No more twitch, she's got some muscle now. And she loves to play.... all the time....

She's a welcome addition to our family!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Cute! Why in the world someone would leave her like that is beyond me. It was very nice of you to take her in. Both my dogs were "second-hand" as well.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good on you bloke. Thats the way some Aussie friends would say it.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I love adoption stories... Good for you, and lucky for her...

Jeff


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What a pretty little dog! Good for you for taking her in. Believe me, they don't forget, you've got a loyal friend for life.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good man. :smt023


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

:smt023 Looks like a Shih-Tzu cross. Nice work my friend.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great looking dog. Nice job


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Great move Dude! Proud of you for doing it.

You now have an unconditional friend until her last heartbeat.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good job,you'll have a friend and an early warning system. Thats what mine are they hear almost every thing.


----------

